# D-Mannose



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi girls,I found a new supplement to help against bladder infections. It is called D-Mannose and I think it is helping me (knock on wood). Check it out on-line (www.vrp.com). I have IBS-D and frequently have to deal with UTI's as well. Just wanted to pass on what I researched in case it helps anyone.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I take a daily cranberry supplement that also has D-Mannose in it. This has worked for years to prevent me from getting UTI's. Actually the supplement used to just contain dried cranberries, but several months ago they added D-Mannose to their formula.


----------

